# Kel-Tec a good choice?



## futuremillionaire (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking to get my first and only handgun for cc. 

Originally i thought i wanted a compact of larger caliber because the gun will double as a home defense gun. since then, i have decided i am satisfied a 9mm's stopping power is sufficient and love the idea of a gun small enough to be used as a pocket gun.

i want to spend around $300. and have no experience buying used guns. the good pricetag and compact frame of the kel-tec has me wondering if this is the gun for me.

i believe you can even get a 12 round mag for the p11. 12 rounds of 9mm inside a gun that fits in my pocket sounds like a decent carry choice. i know a lot of people might concider it a better backup than primary but isn't a 9 a 9? 

thanks for any opinions.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The P-11 is only a pocket gun for those with deep pockets... but since you're a future millionaire, and not a current millionaire, I'd stick to a P-3AT for pocket carry.

Sorry... I had to do it.

Yes, many people here love their P-11s, and PF-9s. They are good guns for low bucks. Neither is pleasant/fun to range-shoot daily, and both are large as pocket-guns go. The PF-9 is very well suited to IWB (Inside the Waist Band) carry, because it is very slim. If you're going with a gun as thick as the P-11, your better off saving your nickels for a M&P, XD, or Glock.

As a beginner-shooting, you WILL need a gun that you can shoot frequently for practice, practice, practice. So I agree with the 9mm. For close in, defensive work, the 380 is fine, but only if you can be accurate with it. The 9mm is better for home defense, but both scenarios are close-quarters.

JW


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If you are well and truly only going to buy one handgun, then spend a bit more and get something that will last you a lifetime. KT's are good for what they are, but they aren't a lifetime weapon. Also, the trigger pull on the P11 is one of the worst I've ever used. Even worse than a S&W Sigma.

BTW, the P11 really isn't that pocketable. Cetainly I would not ever consider carrying something that large in one of my pockets.

PhilR.


----------



## futuremillionaire (Dec 15, 2008)

*thanks guys*

thanks guys. JeffWard, i liked the play on words. lol. pretty good.

actually, i do wear clothing with some pretty deep pockets. also, this will definately not be my only handgun purchase. just the only one for now as i don't really have the time or ability to save my nickles.

i want something as concealable as possible so i can carry in a variety of ways depending on my dress for the day. i know my budget really limits my options. i would love an XD or another similar gun.

i don't want to sacrifice accuracy too much and i definately want my wife and i both to get plenty of range time (wallet willing)

i thought the p11 was significantly more compact than the average cc 9mm pistol. also, i figured a hard trigger pull would be ok for a locked and loaded pistol for defense, however i have never even shot and perhaps it's just harder than nessesary.

i feel 9mm is as small a caliber as i would feel comfortable with but i definately will get my hands on the two guns to see the real size difference. to be in this price range new i was concidering the hi point 9mm so the p11 seems like a small gun in comparison.

thanks again guys. any mor suggestions anyone?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

futuremillionaire said:


> any mor suggestions anyone?


I think you should continue to save up a little more money. Not just so you could purchase something esle, but there are other things you need to consider. A good gun belt as well as a good holster cost money, and they should go hand in hand with your CC purchase. Just something else to keep in mind...

-Jeff-

I can't wait to order my belt. 
rayer: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=2598&CatalogID=254


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

if kel-tec is a good choice what isn't. Its like the commericals for Kia advertising how reliable they are. If they are what isn't.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Edit: Nevermind...I don't feel like getting in trouble...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

futuremillionaire said:


> ...i don't want to sacrifice accuracy too much and i definately want my wife and i both to get plenty of range time (wallet willing)...
> 
> ...however i have never even shot


Sounds like you are pretty much 'locked in' on the P-11.

Since I think I understood you to say that you have never fired a pistol, you should understand what you will be getting into, with a small pistol. It takes a great deal of practice to become a decent marksman with any short barreled pistol. Add to that a pretty strong recoil, and a very hard trigger, and you or your wife, or both of you, may not be willing to shoot that many rounds through a gun like the Keltec, because of the 'battering' it gives you, over time.

Chances are, if you start out this way, you will only get good enough to spray a silhouette at 5 yards, and call it good. I guess that's better than nothing, if your sef-defense concerns are immediate, and if it is truly the best you can do with what you have to work with, but it is far from ideal.

I wish you the best of luck with your plan, but I would reccommend starting with something a little more user-friendly, which means foregoing the ability to pocket carry, in favor of a larger framed 9mm that is more pleasant to practice with.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 4 KTs including P11. No problems with any....but I had been shooting handguns for 40 yrs when I got my P11 and it was the hardest handgun I'd ever had to learn to shoot well. Light weight, short sight radius, and heavy trigger made it a real challenge. Several thousand rds and even more dry fire w/snap caps & I can shoot it reasonably well at 7-10 yds. IMHO not a gun I would recommend to start out on....but some folks have & love it.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

forestranger said:


> I have 4 KTs including P11. No problems with any....but I had been shooting handguns for 40 yrs when I got my P11 and it was the hardest handgun I'd ever had to learn to shoot well. Light weight, short sight radius, and heavy trigger made it a real challenge. Several thousand rds and even more dry fire w/snap caps & I can shoot it reasonably well at 7-10 yds. IMHO not a gun I would recommend to start out on....but some folks have & love it.


I don't have a Kel-tec but do have the Ruger LCP. Agreed, it is not a fun gun to shoot but is strictly a self defense gun when you can not carry anything else. If I had bought the LCP and tried to learn on that one, I probably would have been frustrated and thought all guns recoiled like that and given up.

If you can afford it, purchase something a bit bigger and enjoy it, learn to shoot it and have fun with it and use it as your home defense gun. Then buy something small or better yet, ask around and see if you can shoot someone elses or rent one at a range.

You will have a much more enjoyable time shooting doing it this way.:smt114


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

futuremillionaire said:


> i don't want to sacrifice accuracy too much and i definately want my wife and i both to get plenty of range time (wallet willing)
> 
> *With a P11, you *will* be sacrificing accuracy, and I can almost guranantee that you wife will not like to shoot it.*
> 
> ...


hth,
PhilR.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

I carry the Kel - Tec P380 in my pocket, but will be purchasing a Sig P239 to wear on my belt. The P380 is a great pocket carry, accurate and so far, reliable. Just don't think I'd buy anything greater in size in a Kel-Tec model. Spend the extra cash and end up broke like me. Happy, but broke. Guess it's better than being unhappy and rich.:drinkers:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

JONSCH said:


> if kel-tec is a good choice what isn't.


How about Jennings, Lorcin, Bryco . . .

Granted, there are issues with Kel-Tec, usually right out of the box, but with some hands-on craftsman time, either back in Cocoa or by the individual, these little weapons are effective, accurate and reliable.

I think either the PF-9 or the P3-AT if you want a truly pocketable gun would be a first rate choice given the budget.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> if kel-tec is a good choice what isn't. Its like the commericals for Kia advertising how reliable they are. If they are what isn't.


OK. Now you're stepping on toes. Your knowledge of Kia automobiles is obviously uninformed or outdated. I now own my 5th Kia; a 2008 Optima. This is my second Optima. I have also owned a Sedona van. My wife drives a 2006 Spectra and her previous vehicle was a 2005 Spectra. My first Optima (2002) was in a hail storm and came out of it looking like a green golf ball with nearly 1000 dimples. While it was in the shop, I rented a Chevy Malibu to drive. The Chevy came no where near the Kia in quality and fit and costs about $5-6,000 more for the similarly equipped model. I have owned in the neighborhood of 30-35 American made cars in my lifetime so I know what to expect as far as quality goes in an automobile. I continued to buy them throughout the 70's, 80's, and 90's despite the shoddy product that was being foisted on the American car buyer while using the mantra that, "real Americans buy American." During this period, I was driving between 50 and 55,000 miles a year so my American cars were out of warranty in 7-8 months after purchase. At least I was able to get two years of warranty service out of the Kias which I never really had to use except for a roadside assistance when I locked my keys in the car and needed a lock smith. It is my opinion that the American car manufacturers are getting exactly what they deserve as far as lost customer loyalty. It is unfortunate that American jobs are being lost in the process and retired auto workers' benefits are being threatened; but don't blame it on the foreign car manufacturers or those who have been forced to turn to them in order to get quality, reliable transportation and inform yourself about what they are actually producing. BTW, only one of my handguns was manufactured in the U.S. also. :box: WOW! Where did that come from, huh?


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

link deleted

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16627


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

my girlfriends dad recently bought a keltec (p11 i believe) it was fun to shoot, my only issue was the trigger squeeze was a little heavy for me, but im also by no means a strong guy. hes very satisfied with his

edit: ill also have to agree with revderb on the the kia, i drive a 2002 spectra and have never had to put more into than an oil change and tires, couldnt be happier with it


----------

